# The G/O Bass Tournament at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir Sunday (06/15/08) results.



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Another nice day for a tournament. There were 14 boats that brought in 65 largemouth bass and 1 smallmouth bass. Here are the results.

1st Place
Joe
Ryan
****Big Bass**** (L/M 2.95 Lbs.)
6 - Largemouth bass
Total weight - 8.55 lbs.

2nd Place
Ryan
5 - Largemouth bass
Total weight - 8.18 lbs.

3rd Place
Tom
Tyler
6 - Largemouth bass
Total weight - 7.27 lbs.

Thanks to everyone that made it out today. I am canceling the tournament next week and asking everyone to support the 16Th Annual Byers Chevrolet O'Shaughynessy Open Bass Tournament on June 22, 2008. Hosted bye Olde Canal Bass Anglers. This is a great group of guys that put on a nice tournament. Come on out for the fun.. Any info needed give Chuck Walraven a call at 740-468-3191. I did ask him if you could pay the entry fee at the ramp and he said yes. (Cash only at the ramp.) 

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

is that open a 5 fish limit?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

As I stated above... Any questions about this tournament get a hold of Chuck... I do not have a copy of the rules. Sorry... Just give Chuck a call...


----------

